# XM25... a game changing weapon.



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2010)

A new type of frag-grenade launcher which is programmed by the shooter to explode 1 meter past it's laser targeted point. Thus no more hiding behind walls or boulders after popping up to fire upon troops. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101201/sc_afp/usmilitaryweaponsafghanistan 

Hmm, interesting. Supposedly will cut down on collateral damages and civilian deaths. 

Okay, what if insurgents/enemy decides to use non-combatants as a shield. Hiding in houses or holding them hostage in their position? Chances are it won't happen but hell, if I just thought of it... what about them? 
If we can change the game, well... so can they. All's fair in love and war right?


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 2, 2010)

I suppose it is better to make them change thier game and tactics than to let them successfully use the old ones.  Technology always forces the enemy to change.  That is one of its benefits ...and drawbacks.

As far as weapons go, it is a pretty nice thing.  Program where you want the ordinance to explode instead of estimating where it will exlode.  Its basically a smart-grenade.  I wonder if this technology will cross over into something for nonwarfare related use.


----------

